

You’ve Never Met 7% Of Your Facebook “Friends” - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/16/study-youve-never-met-7-of-your-facebook-friends/

======
pjy04
I've started about a couple of weeks ago to start unfriending people I haven't
interacted with or lost connection with. But going with that article, the
first people I unfriended were the "never met in person" category

